# Are reptile shows a good place to meet mouse breeders?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been looking for a quality mouse breeder in Oklahoma without success. There is a big reptile show coming up and I asked the guy in charge. He says he will have people bringing lots of mice. Any idea if it might be a good place to meet mice folks?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Really depends. I know people have picked up some super cute dumbo rats & several ended up with pairs/trios of hairless mice. May find feeder breeders with interesting colors that aren't necessarily being sold as pets. I'd say give it a shot, but be prepared for not much more past PEW & agouti.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If you know what you're looking for. And here I'm not talking varities, but health.
There will mostly be feeder breeders at a reptile show (since when you sell rodents at a reptile show, you know most of them will go as food), but there are plenty of good feeder breeders out there who care well for their stock and don't use aggressive and/or unhealthy mice. And those would be alright to buy from.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently went to a reptile show that was in my city and they had absolutely no mice besides pygmy mice. I wasn't looking for mice, but I was looking at everything there. There were other small animals for pets, so maybe it depends on who shows up to the show.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Depends on the show. But most will only have pew/white feeder type mice or frozen ones. I go to reptile shows but I would never take my pet mice there to try and sell. If you are serious about getting good mice, you would be better off finding a breeder who will ship this fall. Runs about 150 to 200 dollars to ship.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

where at in Oklahoma do you like? I live in Colorado which would probably be less to ship from state to state.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in Stillwater, Oklahoma. The mice are just for my six year old. If they are tame and enjoy handling, plus healthy then I'd be very happy. If he can keep a couple local mice alive then I'd be more willing to spend money having more shipped from out of state.  He's a good kid and I think he can do it (with me picking up any slack), but just letting you understand where I'm coming from. No elaborate breeding or show plans here. Maybe someday though. I'd love to teach him a little generic stuff using his mice as the spring board.


----------

